# Got some pieces recorded



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone.

Seeing other people on here posting recordings of actual musicians playing their stuff always made me a little bit jealous. Enough so to organise some recordings of my own. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

adrien said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Seeing other people on here posting recordings of actual musicians playing their stuff always made me a little bit jealous. Enough so to organise some recordings of my own. Hope you enjoy.


Very nice.

........


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, very nice pieces. I thought at the beginning of 'Lucy's Waltz' that I will listen to Boccherini's 'Menuet'


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

nikola said:


> Yes, very nice pieces. I thought at the beginning of 'Lucy's Waltz' that I will listen to Boccherini's 'Menuet'


Yes… but no 

I didn't think about that but maybe it was in my brain somewhere


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

pianozach said:


> Very nice.
> 
> ........


Thank you!

------


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well done Adrien. I particularly liked 'Lucy's Waltz'. Now you've had a taste of the best drug on the planet for a composer, there's no going back. The credit card must be quaking in its wallet...


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Mike!

Yes think it could be an expensive hobby but not too bad in the scheme of things.


----------

